# 10 month old male spoo, only weights 45lbs



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

I was wondering if it's normal that my 10 months standard poodle only weights 45lbs. 

I ran into a beautiful spoo last week and he was twice the size of my poodle. I asked the owner how old he was and she said 6 MONTHS! That is 4 months younger then my spoo and he is already twice the size.

There are lots of adult spoos around here and Meek is significantly smaller then all of them. I have contact with 2 of his siblings and they are also the same size as him. One is female and 1 is Male. 

When do male standard poodles stop growing? Does he have another growth spurt coming?


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

A Standard Poodle can be 15 inches tall at the withers - or, I've seen them 26" tall. My own male 2 year old is 24". 

You can see that the healthy weight variation of these different sizes is going to be considerable! My Rio weighs 55 lbs.

My two previous spoos were females and were full grown at about 11 months. They were both approximately 21 1/2 inches and weighed 43 pounds. 

Beautiful, healthy, well proportioned and muscled dogs, all.

Your Meek is most likely from average sized parents. And, if you are not slightly exaggerating and the 6 month old poodle you ran into was truly twice the size of your own...then that would be the aberration, not yours.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your dog sounds perfectly normal. spoos are not supposed to be gigantic! Javelin weighs around 50 pounds at two years old and is just over 24" at the withers. He is on the thin side these days, but even with a little filling in I doubt he will ever be over 55 pounds. Lily is 22 3/4" at the withers and weighs somewhere around 37 pounds. She is well filled out.

I think that for very large spoos the health risks to their joints is much greater. Also if you look at the spoos that judges put up as their "best of_____" they are not the giants. They are more like Javelin's size. Remember what judges put up are the dogs they think best match the breed standard, which for a spoo is simply a dog over 15" tall.

Relax and enjoy your very normal sounding puppy.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

If the size he is now helps reduce the health risks to his joints, I hope he stays this size forever. :rainbow: I value his quality of life over anything else.

Thanks for that information


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My Quincy, who is from Iceland and is a Canadian champion, is 22 1/2" and 45 pounds. Your boy is perfectly within proper size. As noted, anything over 15" is a Standard and there is quite a variance in height and weight.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think 45 lbs. is an excellent size! You can carry him in an emergency, he's more likely to be accepted at hotels that have a size limit, meds are in the less expensive/lower weight category, etc. Enjoy your "petite" boy 

Frosty was charting to be a large standard, but he stopped growing much earlier than Maizie--like by 8 or 9 mos. He finished at 25.5" tall and at one year is 51 lbs. but should gain a good 5 lbs. (hard to keep weight on such an athletic guy!).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I think 45 lbs. is an excellent size! You can carry him in an emergency, *he's more likely to be accepted at hotels that have a size limit, meds are in the less expensive/lower weight category, etc*. Enjoy your "petite" boy
> 
> Frosty was charting to be a large standard, but he stopped growing much earlier than Maizie--like by 8 or 9 mos. He finished at 25.5" tall and at one year is 51 lbs. but should gain a good 5 lbs. (hard to keep weight on such an athletic guy!).


You are so right about that. 50 pounds is the dose change limit for the flea/tick/parasite controllers that we use for the poodles. Since Javelin is so close to the border and should really be over 50 pounds we give him the higher dose to make sure he is completely protected against when he does fill out. Since Javelin and Peeves are both on big dog doses of Interceptor and Peeves took an extra large Seresto collar I dropped about $1500 at my vet's office for a year of those meds last spring.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My boy Asta is 45 lbs (he's 3 years old) and I think it is the perfect size!


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Asta's smile looks exactly like Meek's smile.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

The boy in my avatar is the result of a small (22") bitch bred to a moderate dog. He is about 24" and just now pushing 50 lbs at 2.5 years. I think it is a fantastic size! 

Apart from variation in size, lines vary in how quickly they mature. Both sire and dam are from slow maturing lines, and Parker was still growing in height a little and filling out a lot after his first birthday.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My two are 10lbs apart. Vogue ( white girl) is 42lbs and smallest in her litter ( her parents were 25&26").
Cypher is biggest in his litter and 52lbs( his parents were 22&24" I think) ages 4.5 &2.5 years old. Not skinny anymore. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Forgot pic









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I should add, as a groomer, every single " pet line" st poodle I groomed over the years has been huge. Tall like 30"at withers. Bad confirmation too. Every show line or nice quality has been similar to my dogs. I will tell you I charge less for a smaller poodle than big

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Pericles, who I think is Mr. Perfect, is 55 pounds. He filled out a little from 12 to 18 months, but he's been absolutely steady since then. Your spoo sounds pretty perfect, too.

And -- ItzaClip -- what a fabulous photo! Really gorgeous. It just makes me feel calm.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Poppy is 18 months old, is 22" and 42 lbs. perfect for me. Iris was 21" and 37 lbs. Both from well established show lines. I would not want one much bigger.


----------

